# Dedication to Carl Sagan



## Jcgrey

Or otherwise touched your inner being and had a profound impact on your life..



























































A truly poetic and wonderful man.

We are all. Starstuff


----------



## Jcgrey

Sagan wikki:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Sagan


----------



## jim_morrison

Amazing Guy. The Dragons of Eden is one of my favorite books


----------



## Jcgrey

http://Hulu.com/cosmos Full series

First episode of Cosmos for you're viewing pleasure


----------



## Jcgrey

"We are a way for the Cosmos to know itself."
*Carl Sagan*


----------



## OrbitalResonance

We make our world significant by the courage of our questions and the depth of our answers - Carl Sagan


----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## theOrganicMachine




----------



## OrbitalResonance

i found the original picture of your avatar Jcgry


----------



## Jcgrey

ExplorerAtHeart said:


> i found the original picture of your avatar Jcgry


Thanks. Love the image!


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey

*Carl Sagan, Stephen Hawking and Arthur C. Clarke - God, The Universe and Everything Else (1980*


----------



## OrbitalResonance

yes XD its so 'looking off into the distance of adventure and wonder'


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey

[YOUTUBEXaj407ofjNE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jcgrey

Cosmos Intro...


----------



## Jcgrey

So long ago seems like yestersday...


----------



## Jcgrey

What a wonderful human being.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey

*The idea that God is an oversized white male with a flowing beard who sits in the sky and tallies the fall of every sparrow is ludicrous. But if by God one means the set of physical laws that govern the universe, then clearly there is such a God. This God is emotionally unsatisfying... it does not make much sense to pray to the law of gravity.*


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey

Watch this one!






Keeping my hero/Idol alive


----------



## Starstuff13

I am reading "pale blue dot" for the second time right now! carl sagan is a great man, but damn some of those pictures are so cheesy. my favorite still from that video is the close up of his face while in the dark. what a creepy expression.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## theOrganicMachine




----------



## Jcgrey

*repost*






Always helps me out of a bit of depression


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Sagan


----------



## Jcgrey

A visionary, poet, astronomer, physicist, miss the guy's eloquent way of describing the cosmos


----------



## Jcgrey

Sagan should be stickied


----------



## BrightSky

He had such an incredible passion for cosmology, it's breathtaking!


- Sincerely, a (h)Umen!


----------



## AlchemyFire

Apple pie...


----------



## zazen11

I got the box set of Cosmos recently but have only watched the first episode in full so far.

The Cosmic Calendar really opened my eyes, to think of all time and the brief fleeting instant that is allotted to man http://voices.yahoo.com/carl-sagans-cosmic-calendar-10378491.html

In this context it is surely true that we are a young species - one that has the capacity to either develop or self destruct.

A wonderful and inspiring man, who left a great legacy.


----------



## A Void Ant

zazen11 said:


> In this context it is surely true that we are a young species - one that has the capacity to either develop or self destruct.


Absolutely.

I watched all of Cosmos on Netflix. Really amazing. Sagan has the most elegant ways to describe the universe.


----------

